# Bundesbank pulls all stops to show Germans their gold is real



## cosmetal (Apr 12, 2018)

from Mining.com:

http://www.mining.com/web/bundesbank-pulls-stops-show-germans-gold-real/?utm_source=digest-en-mining-180411&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=digest

This question is for you bullion experts. Those bars look extra long and extra heavy! What size bars (Kg) are they and at 100 bars each, what weight would those "Home Depot", consumer-grade, shelves be supposedly holding?

Enquiring minds want to know . . . :shock: 

James


----------



## Lou (Apr 12, 2018)

Depends on when the gold was poured. 

Usually they're LBMA bars (12.5 kg nominal) and the specifications are here

http://www.lbma.org.uk/assets/market/gdl/GD_Rules_15_Final%2020160512.pdf


----------



## nickvc (Apr 12, 2018)

That’s the gold the German government wanted back from France, Britain and the USA which they have had to wait some time for the physical delivery :shock:


----------



## silversaddle1 (Apr 12, 2018)

27.5 pounds a bar?


----------



## cosmetal (Apr 12, 2018)

Lou said:


> Depends on when the gold was poured.
> 
> Usually they're LBMA bars (12.5 kg nominal) and the specifications are here
> 
> http://www.lbma.org.uk/assets/market/gdl/GD_Rules_15_Final%2020160512.pdf



Thanks for the link.

Interesting information.

Now I have to make sure that the GD bars I just poured are in spec.!

:lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

James


----------



## cosmetal (Apr 12, 2018)

silversaddle1 said:


> 27.5 pounds a bar?



Explains the cheapo shelving . . . :shock: 

James


----------



## anachronism (Apr 12, 2018)

cosmetal said:


> silversaddle1 said:
> 
> 
> > 27.5 pounds a bar?
> ...



2700 pounds per shelf-= decent racking will take that without bending, no problem. 8)


----------



## Smack (Apr 12, 2018)

You can see a slight sag in the shelves and the supports look like 1/8" or 2.5mm. Also if you look at the design of the load bearing shelves, they are a different design than the caps on the top and that design difference and not knowing the thickness of the load bearing shelves may very well be all that's needed. Notice they weren't brave enough to stack those shelves full of gold...or not wealthy enough, either way.


----------



## Palladium (Apr 13, 2018)

What the density of tungsten?


----------



## kurtak (Apr 13, 2018)

cosmetal said:


> what weight would those "Home Depot", consumer-grade, shelves be supposedly holding?
> 
> Enquiring minds want to know



Those are NOT the (cheap) Home Depot "consumer grade" shelves (made of "thin" sheet metal) they are "industrial" grade made of at least 5/64" & more likely 3/32" steel - also - if you look close - other then the very top shelf (not being used to stack gold bars on) you will see that running down the center of the shelving there is a V shaped "strong back" additional support spot welded to the bottom of the shelf

When looking at them from the end they look something like the pic - if they are 16 - 18 inch wide they will have one strong back - if they are 24 inch wide they will have two strong backs (the strong back may be a bit thinner - like 1/16" - 3/32" to accommodate the spot welding)

I know because I have shelving just like this (its still in storage in Wisconsin or I would take a pic of it) & it will take a tremendous amount of weight - I have stacked them "full" of things like the "old" (heavy) cast iron 20 horse power electric motors & cast iron engine blocks 

I can "assure" you they will hold the 2,700 of gold stacked on them - they could easily hold another row of bars & maybe even 2 more rows - they went for an even 100 bars per shelf 

Kurt


----------



## cosmetal (Apr 13, 2018)

kurtak said:


> cosmetal said:
> 
> 
> > what weight would those "Home Depot", consumer-grade, shelves be supposedly holding?
> ...



Ok . . . ok! I get it.

So, at 27.5 lbs. each, the shelves are more than adequate to support 100 LBMA GD gold bars. 

But, they're trying to convince the German people that their gold is "real" gold. After all, they're dealing with a nation's gold reserve! Sometimes, "perceived" value is as important as "real" value. Why not throw in a disco ball or two along with some strobe lights! 8)

Nah . . . now, I get it! :shock: They're using milspec shelves that look "Home Depot" to impart a sense of "vote for me and your garage could look like this too!" :shock: 

The gold conspirators are everywhere! :x 

James


----------



## Lou (Apr 13, 2018)

2700 X 400 = 1.08M ounces.


----------



## anachronism (Apr 13, 2018)

Lou said:


> 2700 X 400 = 1.08M ounces.



That's what we call an imperial ****ton of money. :lol:


----------



## kurtak (Apr 13, 2018)

If I did my math right (based on 27.5 kilo/bar) there should be about -----------

2,856,078,746 ozt in that vault

or - $ 3,391,591,912 @ $1,346.00/ozt

Which isn't really all that much when you think in terms of a countries economy 

BUT --------



> The gold conspirators are everywhere!



The real question is --- how much "paper" are they printing on the gold

As I have said/posted before -------



> It's called "fraud"
> 
> What I mean is that if I had say 100 ozt of silver in my safe (vault) at say a spot price of $15/ozt I would have $1,500 in silver
> 
> ...



One of the more recent frauds is getting you to invest in precious metal IRAs - they will even "give" you a "few" gold coins or "up to" $2,000 in silver - the amount of actual gold or silver they send of course depends on how much (more) money you shift into their IRA program

One thing is "for sure" - they are NEVER going to give you ALL the gold/silver equivalent to the dollars you put into their PM backed IRA --- they are going to give you back paper - AFTER - they have used it to MAKE several billion more on (years) of other investments 

Kurt


----------



## snoman701 (Apr 13, 2018)

anachronism said:


> Lou said:
> 
> 
> > 2700 X 400 = 1.08M ounces.
> ...



Look at you playin it off all humble pie like...but we all know that that's what you got from your last lot of small socket motherboards?


----------



## g_axelsson (Apr 13, 2018)

Does the Bundesbank sell gold options? I thought that was more like what the private banks and financial institutes are doing.

Göran


----------



## ARMCO (Apr 15, 2018)

cosmetal said:


> from Mining.com:
> 
> http://www.mining.com/web/bundesbank-pulls-stops-show-germans-gold-real/?utm_source=digest-en-mining-180411&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=digest
> 
> ...



They are not kilo bars. Those look like good delivery bars which would be 400 Troy ounces times 100 per shelf and converted to lbs equals

2742.8571 lbs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

